# thx



## mikun

Hello,
I'm reading finland 'BCG-rokotusohjelman muutos' paper and encountered posted word. Does anyone know the meaning?
The word appeared in the 'Tuberkuloosi Ruotsissa' slide. It is written as 'aktiivin taudin(thx-muutoksia)'.
My try is 'thanks to '.
Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Gavril

mikun said:


> Hello,
> I'm reading finland 'BCG-rokotusohjelman muutos' paper and encountered posted word. Does anyone know the meaning?
> The word appeared in the 'Tuberkuloosi Ruotsissa' slide. It is written as 'aktiivin taudin(thx-muutoksia)'.
> My try is 'thanks to '.
> Thanks for your attention.



Hi,

I'm pretty sure that "thx" doesn't mean "thanks to" in this context. It seems to be a technical abbreviation related to tuberculosis or vaccination, but I don't know what it stands for.

For example, I found the following on Google:



> Toimintaohje kuvantamisyksikölle tuberkuloosia sairastavan tai sairastuneeksi epäillyn potilaan tutkimuksista (thx-rtg, thx-CT, MRI)



"Instructions for the imaging unit in studies (thx-rtg, thx-CT, MRI) of patients who are suffering from, or have suffered from tuberculosis."

Do any of the Finns recognize the abbreviation *thx *as used in medical contexts?


----------



## etrade

Wild guess: X-ray image ? 

http://www.potilaanlaakarilehti.fi/kommentit/dramaattinen-preesens/

_Magnetic resonance imaging_ (_MRI_)


----------



## altazure

Looking at etrades link and after some googling, I believe 'thx' means 'thorax', which is the medical term for chest. "thx-muutoksia" probably means changes in the chest area.


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> Looking at etrades link and after some googling, I believe 'thx' means 'thorax', which is the medical term for chest. "thx-muutoksia" probably means changes in the chest area.



Ah, so does thx-rtg = thx-röntgen = X-ray of the chest?

This doesn't seem to be a very frequent abbreviation -- is there a more common way of saying "chest X-ray" in Finnish?


----------



## mikun

Thenk kiitokset,
Gavril, etrade and altazure.
Thorax (change) seems to be completely match the context. I want to use this term.
May I use your comments in my intra company report?


----------

